# Following up with Home Affairs and getting feedback



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

I've seen a lot of information regarding following up with the DHA in various threads i.e Email addresses of officials who can help expedite the process, authorities who respond on social media, offices with officials who are more than willing to help, etc. 

The only issue is that this information is scattered across different threads and very hard to find when you need it most. 

I've created this thread so we can all share contacts, tips and experiences in getting feedback from DHA. This can be DHA contacts, immigration agents, lawyers, etc or anyone who can help us follow up with DHA on the status of our TR/PR applications, renewals and appeals.


----------



## FASHYMAN (Nov 22, 2016)

not even a single reply here wow


----------



## Mabusha (Jun 19, 2018)

terryZW said:


> I've seen a lot of information regarding following up with the DHA in various threads i.e Email addresses of officials who can help expedite the process, authorities who respond on social media, offices with officials who are more than willing to help, etc.
> 
> The only issue is that this information is scattered across different threads and very hard to find when you need it most.
> 
> I've created this thread so we can all share contacts, tips and experiences in getting feedback from DHA. This can be DHA contacts, immigration agents, lawyers, etc or anyone who can help us follow up with DHA on the status of our TR/PR applications, renewals and appeals.


Thats a really bright idea terry. I cant wait to see what help we can get.


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

I've been able to get the following:

[email protected] - Usually reponds within in a day or 2 forwarding the email to the responsible person/department. Seems to be a dead end as the person she cc'd never responded in any way.


----------



## Use (Aug 22, 2018)

Good day ,
I called the DHA call center to find out at what stage was my prp under critical skills which I applied @ May 2018 and I was told that The application is pending and at 1st quality assurance,
My question is to know how many quality assurance does it go through before I could expect an outcome?


----------

